
GoboLinux 017 Released - lucasvr_br
https://gobolinux.org/gobolinux017.html
======
lucasvr_br
The alternative Linux distribution is back with a new major release. The
project, which is known for using a completely different filesystem hierarchy,
comes with its own desktop extensions and even a fancy procedurally-generated
wallpaper.

